# Inferior Se vs Inferior Si



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

ketchup said:


> Hmmmm interesting. I relate quite a lot to inferior Si - I used to think I was Ti-dominant and it was one of many things that led me to reconsider. But, I also relate to more than a few bits and pieces of inferior Se. I'm quite sure I'm not an INJ/Ni-dom though. It's weird.
> 
> If you still think you might be ISFJ, you should relate to this:
> http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html
> ...


I will read through it. I have read some about inferior Ne and I can't rule it out.I know I use Ti and the tertiary position makes sense but I want understand inferior Fe better too.The funny thing is for the longest time I thought I was an IFP but I don't use Te and I couldn't relate to inferior Te. Now I have better understand of Fe and that it doesn't mean you don't think for yourself.For me it's looking for external approval or encouragement. I use Fe in dealing with people.

Inferior Si sounded a lot like my Dad was. It's interesting to read through and recognize yourself or other in good ways and bad.

One problem I do have with dom Si is the attention to detail and the idea they are all orderly. I have read that is just a sterotype and that Si pays attention to what they value and that makes more sense.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes I think inferior Ne fits best. I still relate to some of the inferior Se but in a more superficial way. I could even see a couple of things about inferior Fe in myself but it the more in depth elements of inferior Ne fit the the best. I will probably read through some of it again see if can spot the people close to me ! It's interesting and fun.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

sentilopis said:


> When Ne is tired out, Si would come out and demand structured,slavish routines.
> 
> Have an ENTP friend that compulsively maintains and services his personal stationary at night when under stress, which I think is a demonstration of inferior Si.
> 
> ...


Every time I question whether or not I have inferior Se, posts like these end up being too accurate for my liking. I guess it’s the “thrill” that inf Se seeks? Thinking about it this way, it’s possibly that INJs avoid using Se because they might go too far with it....? Almost as if they’d lose their head if they didn’t center themselves on Ni.

(Now, take this, but add ADHD. You should have seen how surprised I was when I wasn’t as much of a “thrill-seeker” as I thought I was (and that I was thinking/ “intuiting” much more clearly - yet not in the “numerous possibilities” sense). My Se must of had a freaking field day.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Since I know several ENxPs and share that perceiving axis, I tend to have a better grasp of Inferior Si in contrast to Inferior Se because I don't know any INxJs in my life.

So what I see with Inferior Si is repeating the same mistakes over and over again and expecting different outcomes. Difficulty commiting to an idea long-term because results are to slow to show up. Glossing over a variety of subjects and issues at surface level and assuming you now know this inside and out. This is why your average ENxP scoffs at experts because they feel they can master a subject just as much as them with a fraction of the time. Also a strong propency to fall into a rut easily when Ne doesn't seem to lead anywhere productive or fulfilling. 

With Inferior Se what I would assume is that real life data must often feels like it always sneaks up on you or smacks you in the face. Constantly feeling sidetrack by stuff that moves too fast and appears out of nowhere. I would also assume they despise sensory overload such as parties, big crowds etc. I also heard they are subject to self-destruct into sensory vices when Ni doesn't lead them where they want, which does make a lot of sense.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Inferior Se is lack of control over taking in impressions from the outside world. People with inferior Se are easily overwhelmed by the demands that the real world places on them.
This can lead to different behaviours and different experiences. For some, there's closeted behaviour, closing yourself off a lot to minimize stimuli, or overplanning everything to minimize surprises. For others it's just letting go and accepting that your life is a mess and focusing on the things that you can control instead. The common thread is an inability to fully deal with the impressions and demands from the outside world. 

Inferior Si is a lack of control over details from the environment and the organization of information in your brain. People with inferior Si are often forgetful and chaotic and have difficulty organizing and reproducing facts. 
This can lead to different behaviours and different experiences. For some, there's a resistance to any form of control, hatred for schedules and fighting of authority. For others it's forgetting most things and overfocusing on specific categories of facts (I have a friend who can reproduce basically any animal fact you could ever think of for example). The common thread is an inability to deal with the details around you and the organization of all of the facts. 

They're extremelt different, but there are some adjacent patterns. It's hard to describe these things somehow thouugh, since people have such vastly different strategies for handling things. The only thing you can really do is to dig into the underlying issues and try to figure out what the core problem is that you have.


----------

